# Fife Freemasons sponsor local youth football club



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 13, 2019)

Freemasons from Fife in Scotland have entered into a sponsorship deal with a local football club, which sees the S & C appear on the sleeve of their tops.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 13, 2019)

I am not sure that would fly here.  As I understand it only a MM may wear the S&C in the MM configuration.  Of course there is no preventing others from wearing it on their own, but I think we would be in trouble for putting it on uniforms of a team of non MMs.  

Heck, we have china from 2 Lodges after our merger which happened 5 years ago that we can't get rid of because it has the S&C.  Can't sell them or donate them to anything other than another Lodge or MM.  But what other Lodge would want china with the name of a defunct Lodge?


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 13, 2019)

Keith C said:


> Heck, we have china from 2 Lodges after our merger which happened 5 years ago that we can't get rid of because it has the S&C. Can't sell them or donate them to anything other than another Lodge or MM. But what other Lodge would want china with the name of a defunct Lodge?



In the UK, there's a ton of old lodge stuff on ebay.


----------



## Winter (Mar 14, 2019)

The S&C has been used in many advertising roles on products that have nothing to do with Freemasonry. It was all over the place in the 19th c.  I don't think anyone will mistake a youth FC for nefarious Masons, though! Heck, I want one of those jerseys.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 14, 2019)

Winter said:


> The S&C has been used in many advertising roles on products that have nothing to do with Freemasonry. It was all over the place in the 19th c.  I don't think anyone will mistake a youth FC for nefarious Masons, though! Heck, I want one of those jerseys.
> 
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic



Unfortunately they are a youth team, they don't do adult sizes.


----------



## Winter (Mar 14, 2019)

Mark Stockdale said:


> Unfortunately they are a youth team, they don't do adult sizes.


Oh well. Guess I'll just keep wearing my Glasgow Rangers Jersey.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 14, 2019)

Winter said:


> Oh well. Guess I'll just keep wearing my Glasgow Rangers Jersey.
> 
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic



And I’ll keep wearing my Celtic United!


Fight me!


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 14, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> And I’ll keep wearing my Celtic United!
> 
> 
> Fight me!


Celtic United, is that an American team?

Sent from my 6055P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Mar 14, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> And I’ll keep wearing my Celtic United!
> 
> 
> Fight me!


Is that what were doing today? Soccer hooligans? Lol. Rangers play Celtic the end of this month. We shall see who's talking smack then!

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 14, 2019)

Sounds good!
Honestly, I’m too busy with English premier league to watch other stuff regularly. Eight more to go and it’s too close to call.

Brother Mark, your humour is lost on me.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 14, 2019)

LOL, Celtic only wish they were as good as United 

Sent from my 6055P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 14, 2019)

It may not be an official name but it’s certainly what they were known as when I lived there. Even Rod Stewart called them that.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 14, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> It may not be an official name but it’s certainly what they were known as when I lived there. Even Rod Stewart called them that.


He's English and doesn't know any better though

Sent from my 6055P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 14, 2019)

He loves his Rangers, though. I saw him at Ibrox in ‘83, kicking balls out to the crowd and wearing their kit.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 14, 2019)

Keith C said:


> I am not sure that would fly here. As I understand it only a MM may wear the S&C in the MM configuration.





Keith C said:


> but I think we would be in trouble for putting it on uniforms of a team of non MMs.


Probably so.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 15, 2019)

Winter said:


> Rangers play Celtic the end of this month. We shall see who's talking smack then!



I just looked at the league table... Rangers are going to have to have quite a day to catch Celtic.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 15, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> I just looked at the league table... Rangers are going to have to have quite a day to catch Celtic.


LOL, doesn't matter to me who wins or loses, I don't like football. 

Sent from my 6055P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 15, 2019)

You a rugger, Mark?


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 15, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> You a rugger, Mark?


Yeah, loving the 6 Nations just now.

Sent from my 6055P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice, I played with Cowal RFC back in the old days.


----------



## Winter (Mar 15, 2019)

My favorite sport will always be Hurley. Sadly there the closest league is a few hours away.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 15, 2019)

Mark Stockdale said:


> Yeah, loving the 6 Nations just now.



Saturday should be quite a day!


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 15, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Saturday should be quite a day!


Calcutta Cup, I'll miss it as we have a New Intrants event and our Cork Lodge tomorrow. Currently finishing some glass work to raise funds at the Cork.

Sent from my 6055P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 15, 2019)

Here, most will be watching basketball. I’ll be at roller derby in the evening.
I hope your Cork Lodge is fun and raises a goodly sum!


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 15, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Here, most will be watching basketball. I’ll be at roller derby in the evening.
> I hope your Cork Lodge is fun and raises a goodly sum!


It should be a great day of fundraising. Just need to fill these with whisky and then auction them off.






Sent from my 6055P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Bloke (Mar 16, 2019)

Winter said:


> ....Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic



I know I have mention this before.. but that always makes me smile.. a true bit of esoteric knowledge. I suggest our EAs and FCs google it 

As for putting the S&C on a team shirt.. we have it on a bus, ambulance, hospital and coffee mugs.. pretty sure I have not initiated a bus in lodge..  but there are a couple of men in out lodge as big as a truck


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 16, 2019)

Bloke said:


> pretty sure I have not initiated a bus in lodge.. but there are a couple of men in out lodge as big as a truck


***snicker snicker***


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 16, 2019)

Bloke said:


> I know I have mention this before.. but that always makes me smile.. a true bit of esoteric knowledge. I suggest our EAs and FCs google it



Isn’t that more (Jedi) Commandry level knowledge?


----------



## Bloke (Mar 16, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Isn’t that more (Jedi) Commandry level knowledge?


Shhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 17, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Isn’t that more (Jedi) Commandry level knowledge?





Bloke said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhh


Lol!


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 18, 2019)

£1300+ raised on the evening, a great sum for just a few hours socialising with Brothers from a few lodges.


----------



## Winter (Mar 18, 2019)

Mark Stockdale said:


> £1300+ raised on the evening, a great sum for just a few hours socialising with Brothers from a few lodges.



Outstanding!


----------



## Thomas Stright (Mar 19, 2019)

Mark Stockdale said:


> LOL, doesn't matter to me who wins or loses, I don't like football.



Soccer is subpar to Football...


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 19, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> Soccer is subpar to Football...



When you can do it without all that padding, then you'll have a proper sport.


----------

